# If you want me to support/fight Fascism,Communism,Socialism,Capitalism,Democracy,Anarchism ect. please give me a short definition of what it is?



## David1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Because at this point every "ism" that me and my grandparents have seen over the years has gone horribly wrong resulting in the deaths of millions of people. Over the long term some may have worked out in the beta stage but in the alpha stage you end up with a charismatic leader and few people who will do anything and kill anyone to stay in power to see there true religion thru and that included the history of the first world western hemisphere countries of USA,Canada& Mexico.


----------



## David1 (Nov 8, 2019)

and BTW I am not supporting or fighting any ism for that matter because they tend to make me late for supper- "We are plain quiet folk and have no use for adventures. Nasty disturbing uncomfortable things! *Make* you *late* for *dinner*!” Bilbo Baggins,


----------



## Hudson (Nov 8, 2019)

I fought terrorism. I guess thats an ism. 

Primarily I was fighting to keep people from blowing up children by making myself a target. I never agreed with any of it but we had good leadership and good men doing the right thing. 


The ism thing is true though dude.


----------



## David1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Hudson said:


> I fought terrorism. I guess thats an ism.
> 
> Primarily I was fighting to keep people from blowing up children by making myself a target. I never agreed with any of it but we had good leadership and good men doing the right thing.
> 
> ...


terrorism is using terror by sudden acts of violence be it bombings,poisonings or mass killings to get the target population (including your own people) to adopt a political position by scaring the bejesus outta them. Terrorism does not have to kill but it has to have enough violent effects to gain attention for your cause .


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Nov 8, 2019)

IT IS WHAT IT IS, DUH.


----------



## David1 (Nov 8, 2019)

Someones elses "Terrorists" could be our CIAs "Freedom Fighters"


----------



## Hudson (Nov 9, 2019)

Oh I know. The locals in Iraq called our special forces the "American Taliban".


----------



## Maxnomad (Nov 9, 2019)

Someone please wipe my ass for me [email protected][email protected]!!! Please!!?!


----------



## blank (Nov 9, 2019)

This is what Wikipedia is for.


----------



## Gonzo Dobbs (Nov 9, 2019)

Hudson said:


> Oh I know. The locals in Iraq called our special forces the "American Taliban".


Thank you


----------



## David1 (Nov 9, 2019)

blank said:


> This is what Wikipedia is for.


Yes I know but when the protestors (paid?) cant even come up with a coherent reason why are they protesting and what they stand for its gets to be tiresome. Especially when I now have to walk 4 blocks around them due to police barricades get to the liquor store and then the train station. I will talk to both Nazis and Antifa and Labor Union or anyone else to learn and support there right to assemble as long as we can have a short coherent conversation. It often happens to be the case I might be in mid sentence and the leader comes over and tells the protestor "don't talk to him". WTF?


----------



## salxtina (Nov 9, 2019)

It's a mistake to think that the aim of all mobilization and street organizing is just 'protest'. Different ballgame, calls for different precautions.


----------

